# ipod 4.2.1



## rimaks (30 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai un ipod avec la version 4.2.1 et j'aimerai le mettre à jour mais quand je vais sur itunes et que je clique sur _*"rechercher les mises à jour"*_ on me met _*"la version actuelle est la version 4.2.1"*_ et on ne me propose pas de mise à jour 
Comment faire svp????
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h18 ----------

J'ai essayer aussi de le mettre à jour directement à partir de mon ipod en allant sur reglages>général>*mise à jour*
SAUF que je n'est pas l'onglet *mise à jour* --".


----------



## Larme (30 Décembre 2013)

Quel version d'iPod Touch ? En bref, jusqu'à quelle version il peut aller ?


----------



## thalie82 (16 Janvier 2014)

rimaks a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un ipod avec la version 4.2.1 et j'aimerai le mettre à jour mais quand je vais sur itunes et que je clique sur _*"rechercher les mises à jour"*_ on me met _*"la version actuelle est la version 4.2.1"*_ et on ne me propose pas de mise à jour
> Comment faire svp????
> Merci
> ...


bjr j ai le meme probleme avec l ipod touch 1g de mon fils merci de votre comprhension


----------



## Larme (16 Janvier 2014)

thalie82 a dit:


> bjr j ai le meme probleme avec l ipod touch 1g de mon fils merci de votre comprhension



L'iPod Touch 1G ne peut aller que jusqu'à la version 3.1.3
Source

Sinon, c'est uniquement à partir d'iOS5 qu'on peut mettre à jour son iDevice sans passer par iTunes.


----------



## LMAF (11 Mars 2014)

rimaks a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un ipod avec la version 4.2.1 et j'aimerai le mettre à jour mais quand je vais sur itunes et que je clique sur _*"rechercher les mises à jour"*_ on me met _*"la version actuelle est la version 4.2.1"*_ et on ne me propose pas de mise à jour
> Comment faire svp????
> Merci
> ...



C'est parce que tu as un iPod Touch de deuxième génération, et qu'il ne supporte pas iOS 5. Tu peux toutefois installer un simulacre de l'iOS 7 (que j'ai testé et apprécié) !


----------

